# pictures of where i ride :)



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

still on the same path but if you looked to your right, you would see another path (in which my horse tries to steer towards when she's had enough!)
some hoof prints in the bottom of the pic


hoof prints in the sand, nearing the cantering hill and nearing the spot where they go to the super gallop and get pretty competitive  we go back and fourth a few times racing and then we go on our way 


small foot path leaving the pits


dried up swamp area where moss clung to a dead tree


on a different trail, with wet areas on both sides- some trees


another cantering path


a few feet up that path, some trees i liked


a mossy log


a stone wall with some old rusted car parts and glass bottles




continuing on the path, still cantering. well, if your on a short horse, more like a pony it nice for cantering. my horse is 14.3 (known as tall compared to my friends short 13.? horse) and i was hitting a lot of branches :shock:


that is all for now. i hope to get more pics of some other trails when i am actually riding!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool! I wish we had more open spaces like that. our cantering paths are short and so tree lined you can't see much , certainly not around a corner.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

It's gorgeous out there! I wish we had more trails like that. All we have here are rocks and mountains.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Real pretty country. Wish we had more like that around here. Though I must admit I am having trouble seeing any hills in the pictures 

This is where we rode last weekend:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

love it! I love my desert....and the Colorado mountains I "borrow" lol but I can say honestly I would love to go for a ride on your trails at least once lol


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Gorgeous!! Makes me itch for a trail ride.


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

I would absolutely love trails like that to ride on, I'm very jealous. Great photos.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very pretty land. *Jealous*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you!  i would love to do riding in western US like utah etc. some one had pictures of their rids and it was so nice there!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Very pretty. I'm glad you have an area like that to ride.


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like a really fun place to trail ride!!!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

it is! i am hopefully getting more pics tomorrow when i ride


----------

